# AW Ghostbusters: clear windows?



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've seen the awful green widowed Ghostbuster cars, and I have the one with black windows.... but now I'm seeing a few pop up on ebay that have clear windows. Anyone have any info on these?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

the only ones that came in the masters are the slime green and the clear ones. i dont know of anyone except you that have seen the black or smoked colored ones. 

wheelz63


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wheelz63 said:


> the only ones that came in the masters are the slime green and the clear ones. i dont know of anyone except you that have seen the black or smoked colored ones.
> 
> wheelz63


hmmm, I'll take a closer look at mine when I get home...
maybe it's clear and the dark packaging is throwing me off...
but it sure looks like blacks windows to me

thanks for the info


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> hmmm, I'll take a closer look at mine when I get home...
> maybe it's clear and the dark packaging is throwing me off...
> but it sure looks like blacks windows to me
> 
> thanks for the info


if it is black or smoked colored they pulled a fast one on everyone. i hope it is black for you as it would be a very much wanted car.

wheelz63


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Silver Screen Machines*

Here's what I picked up for the my review and reference pages. I did not see any clear windowed copies.

Silver Screen Machines Reference Page

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe it's just a trick photo, but the windshield in P shoe's link sure looks clear. The rest of the glass looks tinted, but if that car has the interior insert in it that's black, it would make the back glass smokey looking.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Took a closer look at mine, glass is clear ...really couldn't tell until
I took it out of the box though.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool news!! That interior insert comes off easy enough.. I can see at least a driver and front passenger getting put in... Maybe all three guys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Looks like clear (sorta') glass w/ black interior......or slime green!











--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

SCJ said:


> Looks like clear (sorta') glass w/ black interior......or slime green!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, those chrome wheels look so much better than the silver ones. I'll pay extra! Keep the chrome wheels a comin'.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

hefer said:


> Man, those chrome wheels look so much better than the silver ones. I'll pay extra! Keep the chrome wheels a comin'.


Again AW, are ya paying attention here??? The chrome wheels is what's sellling your stuff...RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree, the chrome wheels rule... why is AW missing the opportunity to sell these?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

You guys are right the windows are clear. I must have taken 50 photos of the un-slimed car and assumed the glass was tinted. But it's only the black interior behind the clear glass that I'm seeing. Pop the interior out, or look straight on from the sides and the windows are clear!

-Paul


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Anybody know if these rims are round? Or is it pot luck?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I spoke to an Aw guy last year and he said he didn't think they would ever sell them in chrome as an accessory. Eric I believe his name. But they sure are sweet. Too bad.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Maybe everybody on Hobby Talk could give em a call an ask, may be some incintive...I too called a while back, reply was it cost extra to have em chromed. Well duh!!!...I'd pay more, jus sayn'...

Toll Free: 1-888-919-2889 can't hurt...

And while you got somebody on the line, mention some new wheels for the TJet type chassis...RM


----------

